# Awesome Prop Lightsabers



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

If you have a high-speed connection, you HAVE to go check out this site and watch the videos of this thing in action:

http://www.amazing1.com/star_wars_light_saber.htm

The guy sells lightsabers *that actually light up* in a very realistic manner that's consistent with the movies. Oh yeah, and they only run on two 9v batteries. He does it with some kind of gas discharge or plasma, or something very "sciencey". This would be the ultimate accessory to any Jedi's Halloween costume.


----------

